# White Rhino Pictures



## Tahiti Allen (Mar 18, 2008)

*:aok: Howdy Gang!! Here's a couple of good photo's of a White Rhino female!! I'll be smoking soon, he, he, he!! Keep on tokin!! :bong1: *


----------



## peruvian skunk (Mar 18, 2008)

primo man keep it and pass it over here now


----------



## Cole (Mar 18, 2008)

holy **** those look like some dank buds. Definently a fan of WR.


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW !!!
  Those sure are some sweet looking buds, Can't wait to hear the smoke report.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## americankangaroo2525 (Mar 18, 2008)

*King Kahuna,that means a lot coming from a seasoned grower like yourself. She is quite ravishing and radiant. Al and I are two Proud  Pappas!!!                                                    :ignore: Al       :angrywife: Me *


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 18, 2008)

Yo Ho americankangaroo2525,

    I thank you most sincerly for the compliment, but I am far from being all that in the way of experience. I mess most things up fairly quick, and rarely get something right the first couple times around ya know ?

 I have a good general knowlege of how to grow, but I don't come anywhere near what these premier growers in here can do, and that's a fact. I love to read, read, read, and I listen, listen, listen. I have had lots of help with my first Indoor grow, and Oh-my gosh did I goof that up right from the starting gate. Ha-Ha

  The good folks here are faithful in their help, and desire to see you do well. You couldn't ask for better. 
Thanks Heaps again, some day I hope to blow some minds away in here, but that is still a ways away yet.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## stonedsmithy (Mar 20, 2008)

nice nice


----------



## BigTree420 (Mar 25, 2008)

lookin good!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 25, 2008)

beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## americankangaroo2525 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Hello Everyone*
*    I was feeling good and thought I would update the latest photos of this gorgeous lady. We are approximately one week from "Axe meets Lady" I am very pleased at the thought of obtaining a smoke report for everyone. Especially Tahiti Allen and Me,myself,and I. Numbero Uno. I hope you all will enjoy, and someone talk me into keeping my gruby little fingers off her for one more week!!! LOL I'm am allowed all the "kisses" that I can stand.... Right*
*    I, like others have been thoroughly enjoying this forum, especially the friendly environment and the feel welcome attitude... Not to mention the wealth of knowledge that can be obtained by simply paying attention.*
*                                        Thanks everyone, Count on this old "hippie" being around for some time. I love this place...... :fid: As Porky Pig would say...... That's all folks.. *


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Mar 25, 2008)

We are expecting at least 4 or more ounces from this lady, he, he, he!! Keep on tokin!!


----------



## annscrib (Mar 25, 2008)

wow them girls are so prettyyyyyy.


----------



## holdmyown (Apr 4, 2008)

damn thing looks like a christmas tree


----------



## Melissa (Apr 4, 2008)

:holysheep: *absoloutly stunning
*
americankangaroo2525





> someone talk me into keeping my gruby little fingers off her for one more week!!! LOL I'm am allowed all the "kisses" that I can stand.... Right


*patience  is a virtue ,,,better things come to those who wait :giggle:
think how much sweeter she will taste if u keep those grubby little fingers off her till shes done  ,eace:
looking forward to seeing more pics:bong2:*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 4, 2008)

agreed


----------



## gangalama (Apr 4, 2008)

Very Nice Plant!!!  Enjoy ur Rewards!


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

oooofff, VERY nice indeed


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

i love white rhino and your plants look amazing man, send me some my way and ill smoke it up haha

peace,
smoke weed


----------

